

Cruel and Unusual Punishment: The Shame of Three Strikes Laws - jbhernan
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/cruel-and-unusual-punishment-the-shame-of-three-strikes-laws-20130327?print=true&src=longreads

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion of submission of the canonical URL:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5452529>

